# Rossendale General Hospital, Lancashire - May 2010



## CHEWY (May 31, 2010)

Rossendale General Hospital started life as a workhouse in 1868.
inmates of all ages mostly took part in hand weaving.










it changed into the Rossendale Hospital in the 1930s. 
it was further extended with an annexe to the east.
some parts of the hospital are still live.
the hospital radio was brought to a close not too long ago.
the hospital is now just used for day patients.
a new health hub in Rawtenstall might just take over from the hospital altogether.




*The Pics*








































































































































​


----------



## Erika (May 31, 2010)

Some great pics there, love a little bit of history too!


----------



## tom46 (May 31, 2010)

Lovely pictures. I love seeing hospitals, they always do it for me. And it's a great looking building to boot. Top stuff.


----------



## CHEWY (May 31, 2010)

Thanks both 

i was expecting it to be a bit more old inside than what it was, but the exterior made up for it 

forgot to put this link in the report, but here's an interesting page on the place back in the workhouse days 

http://www.workhouses.org.uk/index.html?Haslingden/Haslingden.shtml


----------

